# blue moon



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone try the blue moon honeymoon ale yet? its a summer brew along the lines of sam summer ale..not bad goes down real easy...what are some other opinions on this ale?


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love there normal Belgian ale and like the winter ale. I think the spring and pumpkin ales are horrible though. I guess I'll have to give the summer one a try.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:tpd: I feel that the original cant be beat. Is it me or does the spring ale taste like goat pee?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> :tpd: I feel that the original cant be beat. Is it me or does the spring ale taste like goat pee?


Someone has to ask how your flavor palate is umm... educated.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kidrock387 said:


> :tpd: I feel that the original cant be beat. Is it me or does the spring ale taste like goat pee?


I agree with the original but I have never sampled goat pee to have a reference. 



replicant_argent said:


> Someone has to ask how your flavor palate is umm... educated.


 EWWW.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i tried it and spit it out. gave the other 5 btls to my nephew.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Coach said:


> i tried it and spit it out. gave the other 5 btls to my nephew.


Guess I'll pass


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Wasn't bad, but not in the same class as Blue Moon, IMO. I've had worse, many times (i.e. just about any IPA):al


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..

I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the Hoegaarten.. 

(if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..
> 
> I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the *Hoegaarten*..
> 
> (if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


a definate wise choice and one i would buy. slice of orange and a frosty pint glass.....liquid blisss. IMO reg Blue Moon is OK, my reply was that of the Summer Ale :BS


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..
> 
> I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the Hoegaarten..
> 
> (if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


I thought is was made by Coors... I do know that when they originally came out with it they called it a Belgium Weiss Deer, but the Belgium brewers sued they because it was not made in Belgium and now they call it a Belgium Style Weiss Beer.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I thought is was made by Coors... I do know that when they originally came out with it they called it a Belgium Weiss Deer, but the Belgium brewers sued they because it was not made in Belgium and now they call it a Belgium Style Weiss Beer.


You're right, it is Coors..

Now, im DEFINITELY gonna pi$$ some people off here..

There's no difference in the crap Anheuser Busch produces or Coors! :hn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> You're right, it is Coors..
> 
> Now, im DEFINITELY gonna pi$$ some people off here..
> 
> There's no difference in the crap Anheuser Busch produces or Coors! :hn


Yes there is... the factory it comes out of... OH and you want to pi$$ off the Parrot heads, tell them that Landshark Lager down right sux...


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

SvilleKid said:


> Wasn't bad, but not in the same class as Blue Moon, IMO. *I've had worse, many times (i.e. just about any IPA*):al


:bn Blasphemy!


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Yes there is... the factory it comes out of... OH and you want to pi$$ off the Parrot heads, tell them that* Landshark Lager down right sux...*


:tpd: Agreed.

Never had that Hoe garden stuff going to have to try that too.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to agree that I have been extremely disappointed with every IPA I have ever tried. I just don't like them. 

Now the Blue Moon, on the other hand, is nice, which a slice of orange in it, it makes a great summer brew. I'm going to have to try the Coors (Blue Moon) version of the summer brew. 

Plus, it is only a 20 minute drive for me to go the brewery, and get a free tour. After the tour, the turn you loose in the tap room, and you get three beers of your choice. It was a great way to get ready for a Friday night when I was in college. We would alternate between the Anheuser Busch brewery and the Coors brewery, (and then all of the micro beer breweries which were just starting up at the time). I really don't think I could handle that anymore. 

Matt


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

IPA= Sucking on a WARM Grapefruit. No Thx.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> :bn Blasphemy!


:r:r:r

 There are many here that would probably agree with you!

OTOH, I cannot believe that Drifty would lead the blasphemy against Jimmy's own Beer!! Say it isn't so, Bro........... Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

justinphilly said:


> Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..
> 
> I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the Hoegaarten..
> 
> (if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


I've really come to like Blue Moon. It is about all I've been drinking lately as far as beer goes. How does the Hoegaarten compare? In other words, you say it is a "true" Belgian white whereas Blue Moon isn't. With beer I either like it or I don't, I'm not up on the nuances, etc. I couldn't tell you a hop from a hippity hop.

On the plus side, I din't know I was being trendy by drinking Blue Moon. I feel much cooler now.:chk


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife loves Blue Moon, damn I know I'll get flamed but I'm a Milwaukee boy and still love my good old Genuine Draft.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Kidrock387 said:


> :tpd: I feel that the original cant be beat. Is it me or does the spring ale taste like goat pee?


Belgian *Style* brews suck goat pee!

And Blue Moon is :BS


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

That helps a lot. Thanks for your wonderful input.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Coach said:


> IPA= Sucking on a WARM Grapefruit. No Thx.


I have to admit I used to feel the same way but man has that changed. Sure, there are some IPA's that are just tastebud assaulting hop bombs, and there is place for that. There are also a ton out there that are hoppy but very well balanced with sweet malt backbones to help offset the hop (warm grapefruit) character. Lately it seems all I drink is double IPA's but I can see why it wouldn't be for everyone.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried the summer Blue Moon last weekend and thought it was bland. Not hopsy enough for me. But I drank it anyway cuz that's what we had. I won't buy it again. My wife may.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I never had a problem with Bud. I always thought it was fine to drink. They do use rice though. Does Coors? Come to think of it, I used to drink Coors (when I could) also. Back then they didn't stock it east of the Mississippi I believe. If not whatever it was it wasn't around in Jersey.

I was alway more of a Becks, Paulie Girl, Fosters kinda guy.

Justin, since you work in a bar do you use Coors light to wash your pint glasses. BWUAHAHAHAHAHA

By the way, when are we all coming to your house for BBQ & fine C'gars? I have always enjoyed myself.



justinphilly said:


> You're right, it is Coors..
> 
> Now, im DEFINITELY gonna pi$$ some people off here..
> 
> There's no difference in the crap Anheuser Busch produces or Coors! :hn


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Blue moon the original is best. I didn't care too much about the honey moon one though.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> By the way, when are we all coming to your house for BBQ & fine C'gars? I have always enjoyed myself.


anytime bry... you got my number and my addy.. call me! even if its just us, im sure we can get Rob over pretty easily.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Belgian *Style* brews suck goat pee!
> 
> And Blue Moon is :BS





rizzle said:


> That helps a lot. Thanks for your wonderful input.


I will spell it out for you since that was not good enough.

Blue Moon is a Belgian style and not a very good one, where as Hoegaarten is a true Beligian, there is no comparison. Well that is except the price but that is the case with all true Belgians. Many micro breweries make a Belgian style ale or white or what have you and try to sell it for the same price as an imported true Belgian and I am not buying .

That better


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'll keep that in mind my Brother.
Thanks

B :tu



justinphilly said:


> anytime bry... you got my number and my addy.. call me! even if its just us, im sure we can get Rob over pretty easily.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I will spell it out for you since that was not good enough.
> 
> Blue Moon is a Belgian style and not a very good one, where as Hoegaarten is a true Beligian, there is no comparison. Well that is except the price but that is the case with all true Belgians. Many micro breweries make a Belgian style ale or white or what have you and try to sell it for the same price as an imported true Belgian and I am not buying .
> 
> That better


I started with the Blue Moon and now I'm a Hoe fan . Man I Love me some Hoegarrten ! It is truly the first beer I've ever found to be refreshing when over heated . :tu As for the HoneyMoon , I like the Blue Moon better .


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Kidrock387 said:


> :tpd: I feel that the original cant be beat. Is it me or does the spring ale taste like goat pee?


You might be right on that one, the spring ale has to be one of the most yucky beers to pass my lips.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> I will spell it out for you since that was not good enough.
> 
> Blue Moon is a Belgian style and not a very good one, where as Hoegaarten is a true Beligian, there is no comparison. Well that is except the price but that is the case with all true Belgians. Many micro breweries make a Belgian style ale or white or what have you and try to sell it for the same price as an imported true Belgian and I am not buying .
> 
> That better


Yep, that's better. And it wasn't real freaking hard to do either was it

Take it a step further. What is a true Belgian versus Belgian *style*? Just made in Belgium? Or should I just keep to my uneducated tastes and stick with the Carling's Black Label.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

justinphilly said:


> Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..
> 
> I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the Hoegaarten..
> 
> (if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


:tpd: took the words right out of my mouth. make sure you pour it right so you dont end up with a bunch of wheat at the bottom!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Full Moon tastes like crap. I only like the original. That's my :2


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> Blue Moon is Anheuser Busch's version of the Belgian White Ale.. Its good, but not a true Belgian White.. If you like the Blue Moon, you should definitely try Hoegaarten Belgian White, a true BWA..
> 
> I run a bar that carries both. I cant figure out how to say this without offending anyone, but im gonna try.. Blue Moon is the "trendy" choice of the not "true belgian ale drinkers" Its good, and it sells, but true Belgian Ale drinkers will always go for the Hoegaarten..
> 
> (if anyone a offended by this, lighten up, and i apologize!)


I couldn't agree more! I love Hoegaarden. It's hard to find lately.


----------



## Barney Jr (Jun 5, 2008)

Eh, my roommate bought a 12 pack recently. I tried one but didn't like it as much as the Sam Summer. I will agree with some people and say that the BW and the Winter are decent, but the Spring and Pumpkin are a little nasty for me. To each his own.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

beamish said:


> Anyone try the blue moon honeymoon ale yet? its a summer brew along the lines of sam summer ale..not bad goes down real easy...what are some other opinions on this ale?


 A little sweet for my everyday beer, but nice for a change of pace!


----------



## djmunster (Jun 26, 2008)

love the honey moon ,,love the way it taste when im smoking the flavors of the cigar and the beer is perfect but the cigar has to be a mild to medium stick


----------

